# Kitten wont eat kitten food



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

I got a kitten 2 weeks ago, she was 8 weeks old when we got her. Was told she was eating solids and fully litter trained. When we got her home we noticed that she wouldnt eat, so we just put it down to the stress of moving home an being away from her mum an brothers an sisters. Anyway after a couple of days we noticed she still hadnt eaten anything, so started to buy different brands of kitten food to see if it was just the food, but no she wouldnt go near any of it. Bought her kitten milk to try an get something down her, luckily she loves it. We then started trying to mash some kitten food up an put it her her milk, but she wouldnt have none of that either.
She then started eating random things like cheese, toast and pastry (all of which i know are not good for her), so we realised then she had no problem chewing. I asked the person we got the kitten off what she had been feeding her so we could get the same stuff, i couldnt believe the reply i got, she had been feeding her chicken strips and trifle! this kitten has never known any form of cat food.
So i rang the vets to ask for some advice, they said try tuna, i tried tuna and even found some tuna cat food, no joy there either. Tried sardines, chicken, beef, everything you could think of what most cats would eat with no joy, she will only eat toast, cheese an pastry.
I was wondering if anyone else has been through anything similar and how did you manage to get the kitten to eat proper kitten food? She is starting to lose weight now so if we cant get her to eat something very soon then its a trip to the vets, and i have no idea if they can do anything :confused1:
Please help lol


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Have you tried raw food or freshly cooked meat rather than cat food? Or is she turning her little cat nose up to that as well. 

I'm sure some knowledgeable person will know if there are any supplements you can give her.


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes she is turning her nose up at them aswell, i am beginning to wonder if i have a vegetarian kitten lol


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Well even a human vegetarian would have to have a balanced veggie diet and I don't think you can have a balanced diet as a veggie cat. I know some people (I won't comment on what i think of this and I am vegetarian) do try to feed their cats veggie food. So there must be some kind of supplement you can buy. However I'm sure this no way compares to getting her to eat proper food.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

ldlh82 said:


> I got a kitten 2 weeks ago, she was 8 weeks old when we got her. Was told she was eating solids and fully litter trained. When we got her home we noticed that she wouldnt eat, so we just put it down to the stress of moving home an being away from her mum an brothers an sisters. Anyway after a couple of days we noticed she still hadnt eaten anything, so started to buy different brands of kitten food to see if it was just the food, but no she wouldnt go near any of it. Bought her kitten milk to try an get something down her, luckily she loves it. We then started trying to mash some kitten food up an put it her her milk, but she wouldnt have none of that either.
> She then started eating random things like cheese, toast and pastry (all of which i know are not good for her), so we realised then she had no problem chewing. I asked the person we got the kitten off what she had been feeding her so we could get the same stuff, i couldnt believe the reply i got, she had been feeding her chicken strips and trifle! this kitten has never known any form of cat food.
> So i rang the vets to ask for some advice, they said try tuna, i tried tuna and even found some tuna cat food, no joy there either. Tried sardines, chicken, beef, everything you could think of what most cats would eat with no joy, she will only eat toast, cheese an pastry.
> I was wondering if anyone else has been through anything similar and how did you manage to get the kitten to eat proper kitten food? She is starting to lose weight now so if we cant get her to eat something very soon then its a trip to the vets, and i have no idea if they can do anything :confused1:
> Please help lol


I don't think you are going to like this post. But you really should have been at the vet already with a young kitten that is not eating. It has been two weeks now and you say it has lost weight (I presume you are not weighing it to have real figures but are basing it on sight). Could you pop her on some kitchen scales.

The kitten milk you have? Is that the cat milk you can pick up or the proper kitten formula one? While at least providing some nutrition for your kitten I am quite certain that it is not designed to be fed to a kitten of your age for any length of time as the sole source of food.

It is PARAMOUNT that your kitten gets some nourishment in her. Not pasty, toast, cheese, whatsits or whatever else you may have around the house but proper meat/fish or meat/fish based cat food.

You said that the "breeder" had fed her chicken strips and trifle (no comment because I think I would be close to losing it). Do you know whether that was cooked or raw chicken? Did you try both? Did you try warming it up?

The problem with kittens that don't eat (and I am sure Tje will be along to tell you this better than I do) is they just lose interest in eating. They might be starving but still will not eat and they will go downhill very quickly. And 2 weeks is a dangerously long time to not have done something drastic about it.

If you have chicken in the house, boil it up, put it in a blender, add some water and purree it. If the purree has gone cold then warm it a little and try to get this into your kitten. Alternatively use the tuna and heat it up a little. Smear it onto the the front paw, hoping that she will lick it off.

I would have been at the vets 1 and 6 days ago, so I guess I will not need to tell you that this kitten needs to see a vet asap for some nourishing food and some syringing and rehydration.

If it were me, I would be phoning the vet now. Yes, the bill will be hefty because it is the weekend and it is Saturday night but you let it slip. Dramatically slip.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm surprised the vets didn't say bring her in when they were telephoned.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> I'm surprised the vets didn't say bring her in when they were telephoned.


Always depends on what is being told...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Agree with Hobbs completely here 

Unless you want to risk having a dead kitten on your hands call the vet out as soon as you read this.

The kitten might not die immediately from lack of food, but the damage being done by not eating properly now ... may well lead to her death in the near future when her body fails to work properly as her organs begin to shut down.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Now girls I know it is part and parcel of forum life but I hate reading posts that needs urgent intervention and after the initial post one never hears anything again. 

I can only hope that common sense prevailed and the OP sought, or will seek tomorrow at the very latest, vet help


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

ldlh82 said:


> if we cant get her to eat something very soon then its a trip to the vets, and *i have no idea if they can do anything* :confused1:
> Please help lol


well if you don't get her to a bloody vet you are never going to find out, are you?????????????

but for the record, incase you are realllllllllllly worried about a wasted vet trip(perish the thought that a few quid be more important than a kitten's life:frown YES there is pelnty the vet can do, and it should have been done far sooner!


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

Tje said:


> well if you don't get her to a bloody vet you are never going to find out, are you?????????????
> 
> but for the record, incase you are realllllllllllly worried about a wasted vet trip(perish the thought that a few quid be more important than a kitten's life:frown YES there is pelnty the vet can do, and it should have been done far sooner!


I couldnt give a s**t about the money so dont even say stuff like that!! when it comes to my pets lives i aint bothered about money, i will pay whatever it takes to get her better!!!

I wish i would never of asked now, there are ways an means of saying things without being so nasty, i come here for advice not to be had a go at.

The vet was told exactly what i put in my first post and didnt say anything about taking her in, the kitten isnt dehydrated, believe it or not i know how to check that!!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Have you thought about ringing or taking her to a different vet if your vet hasn't given you much assistance with this?

You said she isn't dehydrated but you've also mentioned that she has lost weight so she clearly isn't getting the nutrition that she needs and she's what 10 weeks old so she can't be that big to lose weight. Have you rung the vet and told them that their suggestions haven't worked re the tuna. How long ago did you speak to the vet?

If the vet doesn't think it's an issue, why not?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I wish you would have been as outraged with the vet for the lack of guidance as you are with us telling you that things aren't well or right and that they need to be addressed thoroughly asap. Personally, I would be standing on the doorstep of another vet 8.30 tomorrow morning or even tonight depending on your answer to the question below.

Tell me what the kitten has eaten today.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

ldlh82 said:


> I got a kitten 2 weeks ago, she was 8 weeks old when we got her. Was told she was eating solids and fully litter trained. When we got her home we noticed that she wouldnt eat, so we just put it down to the stress of moving home an being away from her mum an brothers an sisters. Anyway after a couple of days we noticed she still hadnt eaten anything, so started to buy different brands of kitten food to see if it was just the food, but no she wouldnt go near any of it. Bought her kitten milk to try an get something down her, luckily she loves it. We then started trying to mash some kitten food up an put it her her milk, but she wouldnt have none of that either.
> She then started eating random things like cheese, toast and pastry (all of which i know are not good for her), so we realised then she had no problem chewing. I asked the person we got the kitten off what she had been feeding her so we could get the same stuff, i couldnt believe the reply i got, she had been feeding her chicken strips and trifle! this kitten has never known any form of cat food.
> So i rang the vets to ask for some advice, they said try tuna, i tried tuna and even found some tuna cat food, no joy there either. Tried sardines, chicken, beef, everything you could think of what most cats would eat with no joy, she will only eat toast, cheese an pastry.
> I was wondering if anyone else has been through anything similar and how did you manage to get the kitten to eat proper kitten food? She is starting to lose weight now so if we cant get her to eat something very soon then its a trip to the vets, and i have no idea if they can do anything :confused1:
> Please help lol





ldlh82 said:


> I couldnt give a s**t about the money so dont even say stuff like that!! when it comes to my pets lives i aint bothered about money, i will pay whatever it takes to get her better!!!
> 
> I wish i would never of asked now, there are ways an means of saying things without being so nasty, i come here for advice not to be had a go at.
> 
> The vet was told exactly what i put in my first post and didnt say anything about taking her in, the kitten isnt dehydrated, believe it or not i know how to check that!!


Rather than your 'knee-jerk outburst' to a member who has cat welfare well and truly within her soul, could you please update as to whether you actually took your cat to the vet last night or today as you were advised to by several members and if so, the outcome of the visit. Thank you.


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

dougal22- that werent no 'knee-jerk outburst' as you put it, if people have a go at me i will say something, simple. I was simply stating there are nice ways of putting things instead of having a go at someone that you dont even know.

cloudygirl- if when i ring the same vets tomorrow morning they give me the same reply then yes i will ring another. I spoke to the vet on friday. And no sorry i dont have proper scales to weigh her. I think she might just be losing the weight because i dont feed her trifles.

hobbs2004- Thank you for asking what the kitten has eaten today, i havent had chance to get that in just yet. She has eaten a lot better today, not as much as i would like her to eat but its a start. She has had some kitten milk, but instead of giving it her just as milk i soaked some kitten biscuits in it til they went soft and mashed it in, she drank it all which i am very happy with, like i said its a start. She has also eaten some meat which we had with our tea, which she also wouldnt do before, so she is now getting the taste the for meat, its a big step in my eyes.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

ldlh82 said:


> dougal22- that werent no 'knee-jerk outburst' as you put it, if people have a go at me i will say something, simple. I was simply stating there are nice ways of putting things instead of having a go at someone that you dont even know.
> 
> cloudygirl- if when i ring the same vets tomorrow morning they give me the same reply then yes i will ring another. I spoke to the vet on friday. And no sorry i dont have proper scales to weigh her. I think she might just be losing the weight because i dont feed her trifles.
> 
> hobbs2004- Thank you for asking what the kitten has eaten today, i havent had chance to get that in just yet. She has eaten a lot better today, not as much as i would like her to eat but its a start. She has had some kitten milk, but instead of giving it her just as milk i soaked some kitten biscuits in it til they went soft and mashed it in, she drank it all which i am very happy with, like i said its a start. She has also eaten some meat which we had with our tea, which she also wouldnt do before, so she is now getting the taste the for meat, its a big step in my eyes.


Ok but you ARE you going to take her to the vet tomorrow first thing, right? She may have eaten more than she has previously but previously she hasn't eaten much at all going by your account. It still isn't anywhere near enough to sustain her, to nourish her to grow and not to have any negative impact a wee bit down the line. She needs to see a vet, should have seen it 1 week and 7 days ago now for some proper intervention.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

how much milk and biscuits did she have?


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Ok but you ARE you going to take her to the vet tomorrow first thing, right? She may have eaten more than she has previously but previously she hasn't eaten much at all going by your account. It still isn't anywhere near enough to sustain her, to nourish her to grow and not to have any negative impact a wee bit down the line. She needs to see a vet, should have seen it 1 week and 7 days ago now for some proper intervention.


Why did you not just put 2 weeks?
I couldnt take her 2 weeks ago because we had only just got her (like i explained in original post) an thought it was due to stress of moving. And yes i should of took her sooner, but unfortunately i cant change the past so no point keep saying i should of done this and i should of done that, im looking to the future now and getting her into a proper eating routine.
She hasnt eaten much today i know, but its more then the past 2 weeks, i dont expect her to eat full blown meals straight away.
Yes i am going to ring the vet tomorrow again, and explain everything again, hopefully they will give me an appointment, if they dont yes i will ring another vets.


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> how much milk and biscuits did she have?


Sorry didnt count the biscuits, it was roughly a small handful (didnt quite cover the palm of my hand) and she had about half a carton with the biscuits. (that isnt all she has had today, thats just what she had when i mixed the biscuits with the milk).


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

By this stage your kitten is fast becoming ,if not already, an emergency.If when you phone for an appointment,better still be stood on their doorstep at 9:00am tomorrow morning,your vet says sorry no appointment till blah blah,you hot foot it to one who will see you.Your kitten is in need of help,which you are not qualified to give it.This is serious.Kittens have to eat to survive.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

what else did she eat today?


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

buffie said:


> By this stage your kitten is fast becoming ,if not already, an emergency.If when you phone for an appointment,better still be stood on their doorstep at 9:00am tomorrow morning,your vet says sorry no appointment till blah blah,you hot foot it to one who will see you.Your kitten is in need of help,which you are not qualified to give it.This is serious.Kittens have to eat to survive.


Im not a complete idiot, this isnt the first cat we have had, our other cat had her own kittens which were raised fine no problem at all, shockingly enough they all ate and so does our other cat. Dont say i aint qualified to give her help, shes still alive isnt she, if i werent helping her at all she would be dead by now. And im sorry but it might get 9:20am before i can ring the vet if thats ok, i have to take my daughter to school..
I have already stated that if the vets i normally use (i took my other cat after she had the kittens to be checked, and the kittens to be checked an fleaed wormed etc...) wont see her then i will ring another.


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> what else did she eat today?


Did you not read what i wrote before? she has eaten more than normal. i aint going to weigh and measure everything...


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I meant what types of foods. There really is no need to be rude in response to a polite question.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

You want to lose it with me then fine ,I dont give up easily.When I said you are not qualified to give her the help she needs ,it is painfully obvious you are not, or you would have realised days ago that things are not right with your kitten and whether you believe us or not,she could die.It is in your hands whether you take the advice you asked for, or you ignore it all and do your own thing.


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> I meant what types of foods. There really is no need to be rude in response to a polite question.


It sounded like you was being rude as your earlier post you asked how much she had eaten then you asked what else she had eaten even thought i have already wrote what she has eaten today, if your would of asked what types i would of answered no problem.
Anyway, today she had the kitten milk mixed with the James Wellbeloved kitten biscuits. And also some meat which we had for our tea


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

buffie said:


> You want to lose it with me then fine ,I dont give up easily.When I said you are not qualified to give her the help she needs ,it is painfully obvious you are not, or you would have realised days ago that things are not right with your kitten and whether you believe us or not,she could die.It is in your hands whether you take the advice you asked for, or you ignore it all and do your own thing.


I aint losing it with you, just letting you know i aint thick.
If you could see my kitten you would see why i hadnt took her to the vets sooner, she is just a normal kitten, she plays, she bounces around the place, she drinks, she sleeps, she plays with my other cat, all the things a normal kitten would do. And yes i know things can change at any time, which is why im ringing the vets again tomorrow.

I have been in touch with a vet, and they said try tuna an mix kitten meat in with what ever she was eating (if you read my first post it says there what she was eating). Neither of these worked so i come on here to see if anyone had been through the same thing and could offer any advice, not to be had a go at by random strangers. If i werent helping her i wouldnt be on here asking for advice, i wouldnt of already rung the vet, and i wouldnt be ringing them again tomorrow, and i certainly wouldnt be trying my damned hardest to try different things to get her to eat.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Perhaps you could post a picture of her. I just can't imagine how she can be perfectly normal in every other way if she hasn't eaten for 1/5 of her little life. 

My two have endless energy but they eat and poop all day long. Is she going to the toilet ok?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Kittens need to eat,they need to eat every day, they need to gain weight every day,eating crap is as useless as eating nothing.One day of not eating you may get away with,more than that and you start to hit problems.Your kittens internal organs can start to fail ,this is not scaremongering this is the truth.When your kitten wont eat,thats when you go to the vet.Thats what they are there for.You honestly do not have time to keep trying different foods,you have to get professional help.


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> Perhaps you could post a picture of her. I just can't imagine how she can be perfectly normal in every other way if she hasn't eaten for 1/5 of her little life.
> 
> My two have endless energy but they eat and poop all day long. Is she going to the toilet ok?


Yes she is going to the toilet fine, which i am also quite shocked with, only thing (which i will mention to the vets tomorrow) is her poops are a bit yellow, but i dont expect them to be normal for obvious reason. 
But apart from that she has no problem going to the toilet.
I will give an update tomorrow as soon as i am back from the vets.
If i can figure it out i will put a pic on of her playing today, we took a few randoms today and last night. Give me a couple of mins


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

buffie said:


> Kittens need to eat,they need to eat every day, they need to gain weight every day,eating crap is as useless as eating nothing.One day of not eating you may get away with,more than that and you start to hit problems.Your kittens internal organs can start to fail ,this is not scaremongering this is the truth.When your kitten wont eat,thats when you go to the vet.Thats what they are there for.You honestly do not have time to keep trying different foods,you have to get professional help.


I am doing what the vets (the professionals) have told me to do, before i rang the vets first time yes i was trying different foods because i know some cats can be fussy, i spent a fortune trying to get the right brand for her.
I know eating crap is as bad as eating nothing, which is why i dont give her trifle anymore, and she hasnt had any of the things i listed in my original post since that day, which might also have something to do with her losing a little bit of weight.


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

This is my kitten today:









This one was took 2 days ago:









And this one was about 9-10 days ago:









Some pics of the kitten 
Sorry they are big pics but im not quite sure how to resize them :confused1:


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

Just a quick update, our kitten is booked in at the vets at 2pm today, will let you know what is said when i get back, fingers crossed


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Good luck. She is a beauty but she obviously needs something to get her eating.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

ldlh82 said:


> I couldnt give a s**t about the money so dont even say stuff like that!!


I'll say what I want when I know a kitten is not being given necessary vetrinary treatment and nourishment.



ldlh82 said:


> I wish i would never of asked now, there are ways an means of saying things without being so nasty, i come here for advice not to be had a go at.


You come on here for free vet advice, fine. I don't come on here for etiquette lessons. So save them for someone who cares. I don't.



ldlh82 said:


> the kitten isnt dehydrated, believe it or not i know how to check that!!


ehhhh I don't believe it.



ldlh82 said:


> I was simply stating there are nice ways of putting things instead of having a go at someone that you dont even know.


we know that you're not giving this kitten the food and medical attention it needs. Would you rather we wrapped that up in pink paper, with a nice frilly ribbon tied around it? Get a grip! There is no nice way to tell someone they are actingt totally irresponsibly and their kitten should have seen a vet a fortnight ago!



ldlh82 said:


> Im not a complete idiot,


no? Then you are just heartless and uncaring of your kitten's welfare.



ldlh82 said:


> i aint going to weigh and measure everything...


no, I didn't think you would. It takea a caring and responsible owner to do that.



ldlh82 said:


> I aint losing it with you, just letting you know i aint thick.


that's the second time you've said that and it doesn't sound any more covincing than it did the first time



ldlh82 said:


> so i come on here to see if anyone had been through the same thing and could offer any advice, not to be had a go at by random strangers.


no, you came on here for free DIY vet help and didn't like being told to see an OOH vets in the weekend as those cost lots of money,



ldlh82 said:


> If i werent helping her i wouldnt be on here asking for advice,


if you were helping her you would have got her to a vet on saturday evening when you were told to do so instead of wasting time in here arguing.


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

Tje- You know absolutely nothing about me, you are entitled to an opinion as is everyone else. You think whatever you want to think, i know the truth and i aint going to sit here an even bother trying change your mind about all that you have just put, so this is the last bit i am going to write which is directed at you, i KNOW your wrong, you just keep thinking what you like.

Cloudygirl- Thanks, when we get back i will let you all know whats been said and done. The receptionist has already told that we will probably have to go backwards and start her on some food that is mixed in with the milk, but like i said we will see what the vet says later on


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

ldlh82 said:


> Tje- *You know absolutely nothing about me*, you are entitled to an opinion as is everyone else. You think whatever you want to think, i know the truth and i aint going to sit here an even bother trying change your mind about all that you have just put, so this is the last bit i am going to write which is directed at you, i KNOW your wrong, you just keep thinking what you like.


what do you mean I know nothing about you? I *know* you have a kitten that hasn't eaten in two weeks.... I *know* you were told how serious this was on Saturday evening and I *know* you were advised to see an OOH vet as a matter of urgency. I *know* you ignored that advice and I *know* you waited for a cheaper appointment on the Monday afternoon. I *know* all I need to, to *know* you are an irresponsible owner.


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

Tje said:


> what do you mean I know nothing about you? I *know* you have a kitten that hasn't eaten in two weeks.... I *know* you were told how serious this was on Saturday evening and I *know* you were advised to see an OOH vet as a matter of urgency. I *know* you ignored that advice and I *know* you waited for a cheaper appointment on the Monday afternoon. I *know* all I need to, to *know* you are an irresponsible owner.


Have you read everything in this thread? if you had you would KNOW that she has eaten in the 2 weeks i have had her (not all the right things i know but the past couple of days have been a hell of a lot better).
You dont KNOW for a fact that i have waited til monday afternoon for a cheaper appointment, how the hell could you know that for a FACT. You keep going on about money, that is one thing that really doesnt bother me, if you had any idea how much money i have spent on different foods an travelling to different pet stores trying all kinds of things, and if money did bother me i certainly wouldnt take her to the vet, i would take her to the rspca for rehoming. But no I am paying for it out of MY pocket an not once have i mentioned money til now. 
If you want to come round to my house and see my kitten and how much of an irresponsible cat owner i am i will gladly give you my address, i will even give you the number for the local rspca so you can report me.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

why do certain always write things like



ldlh82 said:


> so this is the last bit i am going to write which is directed at you,


and then immediately direct further comments to you? LOL

if only you spent half as much time & effort on your kitten's wellbeing as you did arguing with people on internet forums, then you wouldn't have a sick kitten today. You are very timely responding to citicism on the internet, but it takes you two weeks to get your kitten to eat.

Your priorities and lack of due care and attention for your kitten speak for themselves.

Your kitten gets no benefit whatsover from you sat here having hissy fits.

Switch off your computer and try looking after your kitten instead!

Do you want a little pink frilly ribbon to wrap around that bit of advice?


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

Tje said:


> why do certain always write things like
> 
> and then immediately direct further comments to you? LOL
> 
> ...


Ok maybe i shouldnt of wrote that little bit, i apologise for that.

Who do you think you are trying to tell me what to do? I will not turn my computer off. What exactly would you like me to do with my kitten right now while she is sleeping?
I wish you would learn to read, she has eaten in the last 2 weeks and i will say it again no not the right things i am fully aware of that, which is why i am getting help for her. It isnt my fault the previous owner fed her crap, I am trying to fix it.
Not a pink ribbon please, maybe a red one or a purple one


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I didn't it say it was your fault the last owner fed her crap.

it is however 100% your fault that it has taken you, as owner, over 2 weeks to address this very serious problem.

That is totally irresponsible!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

What kitten milk are you giving her? Whiska's or some other kind of 'treat' milk?


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

When you take her to the vet will you make sure to note down her weight and let us know when you get back please?


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

Tje- whatever.

Aurelia- i am giving her kitten milk from pets at home, i asked one of the sales assistants first an she said they was all as good as each other, how true it is i dont know 

Chez87- No problem, im keen to find out myself


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Those kinds of kitten milks are only meant as a treat, if I remember rightly from the last time I had some in, an adult cat isn't supposed to have much let alone a full carton a day.

So what did the vet say?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I suppose it's better than nothing the kitten milk but I made the mistake of giving mine a tiny bit as a treat last weekend and they both puked it back up. Won't be doing that again!!!


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

Latest update on my kitten. 

Seen the vet today, she has given the kitten a good looking over,I explained everything to her and to say she was in shock would be an understatement.

She weighs 800g which is a little underweight, she should be around the 1kg mark but considering the circumstances i was happy with that and so was the vet.

The vet said she was in good health (another shock) but for obvious reasons she couldnt carry on the way she was. She has give me some Royal Canin weaning food. Its the biscuit type which i have to soak in boiled water first, she said to then mix it with kitten milk and see if she takes to it. If she she doesnt eat it she suggested putting some on the kittens legs so when she washes herself she will get the taste for it.

I have to take her back in 2 weeks so she can have another check over and so the vet can see how she is getting on 

I dont know about anyone else but im quite pleased with that.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

ldlh82 said:


> Latest update on my kitten.
> 
> Seen the vet today, she has given the kitten a good looking over,I explained everything to her and to say she was in shock would be an understatement.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be 

If she is eating as little as you say you really do not have time to mess about and wait 2 weeks.


----------



## ldlh82 (Jan 15, 2011)

She did say any problems then take her back sooner, im only taking her back in 2 weeks if she eats the food.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

To say I'm shocked with that response from a vet is putting it mildly.To add to this is just going to be a waste of time.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

I am shocked by the irresponsible attitude from the vet also. Even if your kitten does eat the biscuits over the next 2 weeks, she should be monitored more closely than suggested by the vet.
In your position, I would be seeking a 2nd opinion. But, that's just me.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

buffie said:


> To add to this is just going to be a waste of time.


good thinking


----------



## MatildaG (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm no expert but if a vet was showing this lack of interest in my kitten who was hardly eating, i'd be sat in a new vet's waiting room now....


----------



## clarycat (Jan 2, 2011)

I am one of those people who quietly sits on the sidelines, reading threads that might help with my own issues. There are so many threads, that no doubt someone has posted something similar. So I came on here to read about kitten food, and came across this thread. I can tell you now that I am so gobsmacked at some of the responses, how attacking some people are, that I will not be asking any questions. I've read lots of threads, and this is a rare occurrence from what I can tell, but enough to put me right off.

Just remember the old saying - you attract more flies with honey than with vinegar.

OP - I hope that your little kitten is coming round to eating what's good for her!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

clarycat said:


> I am one of those people who quietly sits on the sidelines, reading threads that might help with my own issues. There are so many threads, that no doubt someone has posted something similar. So I came on here to read about kitten food, and came across this thread. I can tell you now that I am so gobsmacked at some of the responses, how attacking some people are, that *I will not be asking any questions*. I've read lots of threads, and this is a rare occurrence from what I can tell, but *enough to put me right off*.
> 
> Just remember the old saying - you attract more flies with honey than with vinegar.
> 
> OP - I hope that your little kitten is coming round to eating what's good for her!


how quaint ... another newbie with nothing else to say except to criticise how people post. How very very unusual :lol:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tje said:


> how quaint ... another newbie with nothing else to say except to criticise how people post. How very very unusual :lol:


Must be something in the air


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Is it just me or have there been an inordinate number of queries lately of the "my tiny kitten is not eating/bleeding/poorly/lethargic/insert ailment here" variety where the poster asks for help, is told to get the kitten to vet NOW! and then they just go on with "well, I'll watch the kitten for a while, he seems fine" and when they are more urgently and sometimes harshly told "get the kitten to the vet 10 minutes ago" they respond a bit angrily as if they've been criticised?

I understand--you read enough of those and you lose your temper if you really care about cats. Kittens can decline in an hour and die. It's nothing to fool around with. And, for the OP and any others who feel unfairly accused or persecuted, I think you should step back and remember that the posters whose advice you solicited don't know you personally, so the "attacks" are not personal. What you are reading is urgency and frustration. They want you to know just how critical it is for you to get your cat to a professional because it can die, just like that. Kittens really are fragile little things. The important thing is to get them better, then you can worry about wounded feelings or perceived insults. 

So glad to hear the kitten is on the road to eating better and I hope it gains some weight quickly. She's really a beautiful little thing.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

dagny0823 said:


> Is it just me or have there been an inordinate number of queries lately of the "my tiny kitten is not eating/bleeding/poorly/lethargic/insert ailment here" variety where the poster asks for help, is told to get the kitten to vet NOW! and then they just go on with "well, I'll watch the kitten for a while, he seems fine" and when they are more urgently and sometimes harshly told "get the kitten to the vet 10 minutes ago" they respond a bit angrily as if they've been criticised?
> 
> I understand--you read enough of those and you lose your temper if you really care about cats. Kittens can decline in an hour and die. It's nothing to fool around with. And, for the OP and any others who feel unfairly accused or persecuted, I think you should step back and remember that the posters whose advice you solicited don't know you personally, so the "attacks" are not personal. What you are reading is urgency and frustration. They want you to know just how critical it is for you to get your cat to a professional because it can die, just like that. Kittens really are fragile little things. The important thing is to get them better, then you can worry about wounded feelings or perceived insults.
> 
> So glad to hear the kitten is on the road to eating better and I hope it gains some weight quickly. She's really a beautiful little thing.


Spot on Dagny!


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Spot on Dagny!


Ditto. Rep for you, Dagny! :thumbup:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Vampyria said:


> Ditto. Rep for you, Dagny! :thumbup:


ditto the sentiments and the rep!!

and Dagny, no it's not just you, there have been so many weird posts of late ... all very sick cats and kittens till someone mentions "see a vet", then it's not so much of a panic anymore.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Tje said:


> ditto the sentiments and the rep!!
> 
> and Dagny, no it's not just you, there have been so many weird posts of late ... all very sick cats and kittens till someone mentions "see a vet", then it's not so much of a panic anymore.


Thanks all---I want more of those little green blobs under my name 

I thought it seemed like a lot of them (hence Dougall's brilliant posts yesterday--I had a good chuckle!), and I just have to wonder--are people posting just to make themselves feel better? Are they posting the problem hoping the rest of you just say, "oh just keep doing what you're doing, your instincts are correct" because they either don't want to spend the money, or fear hearing the worst from a vet or whatever. I know when our two little ones got sick, for as much as I value the lovely advice on here, I knew it was time for the vet and I never even posted a peep about their illness. It would have been a waste of time, since all of you would have said quite loudly "get them to the vet". And that's what we were doing anyway. The sad thing is, even that didn't work, and when they died we were devastated. It was utter heartbreak burying our little kittens.

And so it's terribly upsetting to me when people waste time and energy feeling persecuted and arguing back with all of you when they need to be at the vet at that moment.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

dagny0823 said:


> Thanks all---I want more of those little green blobs under my name
> 
> I thought it seemed like a lot of them (hence Dougall's brilliant posts yesterday--I had a good chuckle!), and I just have to wonder--are people posting just to make themselves feel better? Are they posting the problem hoping the rest of you just say, "oh just keep doing what you're doing, your instincts are correct" because they either don't want to spend the money, or fear hearing the worst from a vet or whatever. I know when our two little ones got sick, for as much as I value the lovely advice on here, I knew it was time for the vet and I never even posted a peep about their illness. It would have been a waste of time, since all of you would have said quite loudly "get them to the vet". And that's what we were doing anyway. The sad thing is, even that didn't work, and when they died we were devastated. It was utter heartbreak burying our little kittens.
> 
> And so it's terribly upsetting to me when people waste time and energy feeling persecuted and arguing back with all of you when they need to be at the vet at that moment.


Dagny .... ok, obviously I am not talking about every new poster as some of them are brilliant owners and do get their pets to a vet when we recommend that. BUT, there's a fair chunk of posters on here (mostly new posters) .... and the only reason they do post is to save themselves money paying for a vet. All they really want from us is DIY vet tips.

I know a person from this forum who bought a terribly young and terribly underweight kitten from a typical $hitty backyardbreeder... on the day she bought the kitten she she took it on a very long car journey on a very warm day (near tropical temps) ... hours after she got home it was apparent her kitten was very sick. She asked myself and another forum member to help her. After minutes on the phone the other forum member and I realised the gravity of the situation and urged her to get to a vet immediately -- we specifically told her in no uncertain terms how sick this kitten was, that it was dying. It was Friday evening here and the OP just said she didn't have the money for a out-of-hours vet. Not even for the consultation, let alone treatment.

Of course I don't have a good word to say about irresponsible a$$holes like this who go out and buy a high-risk kitten then can't get it medical treatment when the kitten is dying on front of their eyes... but the simple truth is... there are MANY people like this who post on this forum. And also many members who will defend them and tell us it's not their fault they are broke, and how we should cut them some slack and so on.

Incidentally "that woman".... the kitten died that night (although she did finally manage to get it to a vet, only because she finally remembered the "breeder" had provided 4 weeks free kitten insurance, but it still died as it was too little and way too late). Last week or the week before the same woman pops back up on the forum (after an absense of months since the death of her last kitten) now with a new kitten, again asking for some DIY vet tips. I kid you not. Some people will never learn.

A kitten to them is ... well... easy come easy go. This kitten dies... no worries I can buy a new kitten for £40, so why pay a vet £100 to fix this sick one when I can get two new ones for less money. Sick in the head and heartless and cruel???? YES definitely. But I am convinced there are very many posters like that on this forum.

I feel very bit as frustrated as you do... in fact it's pretty obvious a whole load of us are very frustrated by this, that was oh so obvious on Dougal's thread the other night. But it also doesn't help when we have regular members attacking those of us who do speak the truth! Now that REALLY stings, that I can tell you. I think they think that "nicey nice to posters" (even when the posters are heartless a$$holes) is far more important than kitten (or cat) welfare.

Oh geeez.... I had better shut up... you ask a simple question and I write a 5 page essay in reply. Sorry. But I have just had it up to here (*points to chin*) with this place lately.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tje said:


> But I have just had it up to here (*points to chin*) with this place lately.


Chica, you and me both!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Tje said:


> Dagny .... ok, obviously I am not talking about every new poster as some of them are brilliant owners and do get their pets to a vet when we recommend that. BUT, there's a fair chunk of posters on here (mostly new posters) .... and the only reason they do post is to save themselves money paying for a vet. All they really want from us is DIY vet tips.


I feared that was the case, but I was holding out meager hope that it wasn't really that bad--that some folks just wanted to have a hand-holding and weren't just being cheap.



> A kitten to them is ... well... easy come easy go. This kitten dies... no worries I can buy a new kitten for £40, so why pay a vet £100 to fix this sick one when I can get two new ones for less money. Sick in the head and heartless and cruel???? YES definitely. But I am convinced there are very many posters like that on this forum.


I so can't comprehend that mindset. I've seen it myself first hand, but I still don't get it. Especially when you're talking about something as adorable and helpless as a kitten....who could be heardhearted about that? At yet, as I often say, people suck. And this is why I can't go in the animal shelter because I want to save all of them from the sucky people out there.



> I feel very bit as frustrated as you do... in fact it's pretty obvious a whole load of us are very frustrated by this, that was oh so obvious on Dougal's thread the other night. But it also doesn't help when we have regular members attacking those of us who do speak the truth! Now that REALLY stings, that I can tell you. I think they think that "nicey nice to posters" (even when the posters are heartless a$$holes) is far more important than kitten (or cat) welfare.


I can tell frustrations are running very high on here, because the really passionate people are quicker to say "get to a vet, dumbass!" whereas a few months ago, I think everyone tried to soft pedal it first. And the new posters with these problems really don't understand where the frustration is coming from, so they feel personally attacked (as well some of them should) and then waste so much time just arguing. I think if they could comprehend how much all of you veteran posters care, they might take a step back. But everyone believes internet forums are just there to make you feel fuzzy and warm and anyone who just baldly states an uncomfortable truth is a jerk. Meanwhile, a kitten crosses the threshold where nothing can save it.



> Oh geeez.... I had better shut up... you ask a simple question and I write a 5 page essay in reply. Sorry. But I have just had it up to here (*points to chin*) with this place lately.


Rant on! You have to vent somewhere, and hopefully anyone asking for advice will begin to understand WHY you're so damned frustrated at this point. And then they'll just listen and stop feeling victimized.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

As a new pet owner I'm sorry you guys feel this way. It can feel a bit bewildering. For example in the past nearly 3 weeks that I've had my boys I've nearly overreacted and taken them to the vets about 4 times. 

It's nice to think you can go somewhere and have a bit of perspective. i really appreciate all the advice although I can understand how you feel if it doesn't get followed.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Just to add to what Tje mentioned. I believe the absence of this person on the forums was because ... after her kitten had died she very quickly talked about getting another. It took a lot of persuasion to get it through to the member that she should wait a while. Save up and have a real good think about what's important to any kitten. I'm now thinking this advice was ignored, and the first sign of trouble and she's back asking for DIY medical advice again 

I'm also sick of all the crappy threads. But I strongly suspect a large percentage of them are trolling threads created by people who have a big beef about those of us who care about animals ... pointing out the obvious to them. I think their aim is to make us sick of them so we stop posting. Not going to happen at my end I'm afraid


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> I think their aim is to make us sick of them so we stop posting. Not going to happen at my end I'm afraid


Doubt very much that any of us are leaving just because a few numpties got their knickers in a twist  It'll pass.....


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> As a new pet owner I'm sorry you guys feel this way. It can feel a bit bewildering. For example in the past nearly 3 weeks that I've had my boys I've nearly overreacted and taken them to the vets about 4 times.
> 
> It's nice to think you can go somewhere and have a bit of perspective. i really appreciate all the advice although I can understand how you feel if it doesn't get followed.


No this is the complete oppostite situation Cloudy. We're not getting fed up of people who might be a bit too panciky with their new kitten and might run too quickly to a vet. We're getting fed up of people with desperately sick animals who just won't take them to a vet at all.

If only more posters were like you and just needed reassuring that all was well... sadly though many people just refuse to seek vet help for sick cats and kittems.


----------

